# 6'6 Nice FAT gar



## Feathershredder

Shot this gar in a ditch at a buddies ranch around smith point saturday.


----------



## bowfishrp

Very nice!


----------



## Feathershredder

BTW the meat didnt go to waste either..some guys crabbing in the area took it home.


----------



## RATLTRAP

That's a great fish. Congrats.


----------



## Feathershredder

.


----------



## bbridges

That is a hell of a gar Russell!


----------



## texas two guns

Cool. Wouldn't bother me if the crabber used it for crab bait. Still wouldn't have been wasted.

Did he shoot it in one of those canals? Might be a good place too look for Anahuac Tournament.


----------



## Feathershredder

I shot it in one of those canals. Its all private property.


----------



## bowfishrp

You say that but if the canal is wide enough....


----------



## FISHROADIE

Thats a big gar to come out of a ditch way to go thats a big fat gar.


----------



## letsgofishin

That's what I call a big gar!!!


----------



## gar11

At least it didnt go to waste. Alot of bowfishermen shoot gar that big and throw them on the bank like trash


----------



## texas two guns

Yeah cause they don't have a sturdy camp hatchet.


----------



## gar11

your stupid i hate you if you like gar i need to keep them alive


----------

